# ISPConfig 3 - Probleme mit Mail-Empfang



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich an einen ISPConfig 3-Server (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS mit Perfect Server Setup) schicke:

--
Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 5.1.1 <info@domain.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table (state 16).
--

Der Fehler ist aufgetreten, nachdem der Server zugebombt wurde mit Mails. Diese habe ich alles aus der Queue gelöscht. Was könnte der Grund sein?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2012)

Wie ist die Fehlermeldung aus dem mail.log und gibt es dazu noch mehr Fehlermeldungen im log?


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Die "mail.info" sieht normal aus. In der "mail.err" sind folgende Einträge zu finden:

--
Oct 22 16:20:45 server postfix/smtp[26279]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:20:45 server postfix/smtp[27324]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:20:46 server postfix/smtp[27312]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:20:47 server postfix/error[27254]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:20:47 server postfix/smtp[26894]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:20:48 server postfix/qmgr[27263]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:20:58 server postfix/smtp[27317]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:21:28 server postfix/smtp[24662]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:21:31 server postfix/smtp[26882]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:21:34 server postfix/smtp[27311]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:21:34 server postfix/error[26487]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:21:35 server postfix/qmgr[27429]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:21:37 server postfix/smtp[24408]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:21:38 server postfix/smtp[27296]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:25:02 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 22 16:28:15 server authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=ispconfig): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Oct 22 16:28:15 server pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error
Oct 22 16:28:19 server postfix/trivial-rewrite[28181]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:28:20 server postfix/trivial-rewrite[28278]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:28:20 server postfix/trivial-rewrite[28279]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:28:21 server postfix/trivial-rewrite[28285]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:28:21 server postfix/trivial-rewrite[28286]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Oct 22 16:28:30 server authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=ispconfig): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Oct 22 16:28:30 server pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error
Oct 22 16:28:30 server authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=ispconfig): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Oct 22 16:28:30 server pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error
Oct 22 16:28:33 server authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=ispconfig): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Oct 22 16:28:33 server pop3d: authentication error: Input/output error
Oct 22 16:30:02 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 22 16:35:03 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 22 16:40:02 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 22 16:45:02 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 22 16:50:01 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 22 16:55:02 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
--


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Und so sehen z.B. letzten Einträge aus der mail.log aus:

--
root@server:/# tail /var/log/mail.log
Oct 22 17:39:37 server postfix/smtpd[1728]: disconnect from unknown[174.90.68.170]
Oct 22 17:39:38 server postfix/smtpd[1729]: connect from na01-bl2-ndr.ptr.protection.outlook.com[157.55.133.103]
Oct 22 17:39:41 server postfix/smtpd[1733]: connect from unknown[202.164.36.37]
Oct 22 17:39:41 server postgrey[987]: action=pass, reason=triplet found, client_name=na01-bl2-ndr.ptr.protection.outlook.com, client_address=157.55.133.103, recipient=info@domain.com
Oct 22 17:39:41 server postfix/smtpd[1729]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from na01-bl2-ndr.ptr.protection.outlook.com[157.55.133.103]: 450 4.7.1 <na01-bl2-obe.mail.protection.outlook.com>: Helo command rejected: Host not found; from=<> to=<info@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<na01-bl2-obe.mail.protection.outlook.com>
Oct 22 17:39:41 server postfix/smtpd[1729]: disconnect from na01-bl2-ndr.ptr.protection.outlook.com[157.55.133.103]
Oct 22 17:39:41 server postfix/smtpd[1733]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[202.164.36.37]: 450 4.7.1 <shq-ex-003.adhaar.hr.gov.in>: Helo command rejected: Host not found; from=<iriaisaniasguiasuin198@yahoo.de> to=<hwp@domain.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<shq-ex-003.adhaar.hr.gov.in>
Oct 22 17:39:41 server postfix/smtpd[1733]: disconnect from unknown[202.164.36.37]
Oct 22 17:39:42 server postfix/smtpd[1429]: connect from co1outboundsmtppool2.messaging.microsoft.com[157.56.73.67]
Oct 22 17:39:43 server postfix/smtpd[1429]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from co1outboundsmtppool2.messaging.microsoft.com[157.56.73.67]: 450 4.7.1 <CO1EHSNDR002.bigfish.com>: Helo command rejected: Host not found; from=<> to=<info@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<CO1EHSNDR002.bigfish.com>
--

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## nowayback (22. Okt. 2012)

hmmm ideen schon... 

mysql server läuft? Wenn ja: User und PW's funktionieren und Verbindung kann hergestellt werden?
Wenn ja: darf der mysqluser "ispconfig" verbindungen von localhost herstellen?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht schon. Jedenfalls, wenn ich mich mit "mysql -u root -p" anmelde. Wie kann ich noch überprüfen, ob ein evtl. Login nicht funktioniert?

--
root@server:/# mysql -u ispconfig -p
Enter password:
--
fragt nach einem Kennwort. Das aber kenne ich nicht. Würde also vermutlich auch funktionieren.


----------



## nowayback (22. Okt. 2012)

hmm


ob ein user sich von einem bestimmten host einloggen kann oder nicht sieht du entweder in phpmyadmin oder als mysql befehl: 
select user,host from mysql.user;

einloggen in phpmyadmin und mal die ispconfig tabelle reparieren lassen würde mir dann noch einfallen...


*** edit *** Port 3306 in der Firewall geblockt oder hosts.deny oder sowas? ***

ansonsten


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Das dachte ich mir auch schon. Doch die Tabellen sind in Ordnung. Bis auf zwei "_log"-Tabellen, die CSV sind oder so...


----------



## nowayback (22. Okt. 2012)

firewall?
freier speicherplatz?
/etc/init.d/mysql restart ?


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Ich vermute, dass es eher ein Problem mit maildrop ist?

--
temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop:
--


----------



## nowayback (22. Okt. 2012)

dann solltest du evtl. einfach mal alle fehlermeldungen posten und nicht nur nen teil... denn in denen, die ich oben finden kann steht davon nix, sondern nur "Oct 22 16:28:15 server authdaemond: failed to connect to mysql server (server=localhost, userid=ispconfig): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
" was eher auf nen mysql prob schließen lässt.

Grüße


----------



## hahni (22. Okt. 2012)

Ich fische ja selbst noch im Trüben. Bei allen Fehlermeldungen, die ich hier habe, dreht es sich entweder um MySQL oder maildrop. Ich bin auch noch einmal das Perfect Server Setup durchgegangen. An dem kann es also nicht liegen. Vermutlich gab es kürzlich ein Update, welches die Probleme verursacht hat? Vorher lief nämlich alles einwandfrei. Welche Logs bräuchtest du denn, um der Sache auf die Sprünge zu kommen?


----------



## hahni (23. Okt. 2012)

Schade, dass mir niemand helfen kann. Wie kann es denn sein, dass ISPConfig 3 bisher auf einem Ubuntu 10.04 LTS-Server lief und nun haut es nicht mehr hin? An den 30000 Spam-Mails kann es ja kaum liegen. "chkrootkit" und "rkhunter" geben auch keinen Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um ein Rootkit oder so handelt.


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2012)

> Schade, dass mir niemand helfen kann.


Wenn Du mal alle Fehlermeldungen posten würdest wie nowayback vorgeschlagen hat dann könnten wir Dir auch besser helfen.



> Wie kann es denn sein, dass ISPConfig 3 bisher auf einem Ubuntu 10.04 LTS-Server lief und nun haut es nicht mehr hin?


Mit ISPConfig selbst hat Dein Problem nichts zu tun, denn ISPConfig ist ein controlpanel und schreibt nur config Dateien, es ist kein imap oder pop3 daemon und in die emailauslieferung nicht involviert.


----------



## hahni (23. Okt. 2012)

Mailwarteschlange:

--
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
00B87E47B 2938270 Mon Oct 22 22:12:13xxx@t-online.de
(temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/domain.de/info/15540.0.server.domain.com.)
info@domain.de

067861566C 238877 Tue Oct 23 11:54:47 s.zapf@xxx.de
(host mx12.ihk.de[141.88.222.223] refused to talk to me: 554-mx12.ihk.de 554 Your access to this mail system has been rejected due to the sending MTA's poor reputation. If you believe that this failure is in error, please contact the intended recipient via alternate means.)
hoehn-r@domain.de

F0B6CEC8C 18991 Mon Oct 22 22:15:48 xxx@stiebel-eltron.de
(temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/domain.de/info/13249.0.server.domain.com.)
info@domain.de

F070C50A4 2875098 Mon Oct 22 17:16:31 xxx@demajomurano.com
(temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/domain.de/info/12198.0.server.domain.com.)
info@domain.de

831A56B9B 554297 Mon Oct 22 17:30:47 NOTESSRV2/xxx@wolf-heiztechnik.de
(temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/domain.de/info/12203.0.server.domain.com.)
info@domain.de

BBCD6F3A2 121605 Tue Oct 23 00:16:39 newsletter@xxx.de
(temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vmail/domain.de/info/10840.0.server.domain.com.)
info@domain.de

-- 6592 Kbytes in 6 Requests.
--

Mail-Protokoll:

--
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15892]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from srv-exchange.fondation-donbosco.fr[92.103.67.34]: 450 4.1.8 : Sender address rejected: Domain not found; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15921]: lost connection after DATA from c-71-58-108-153.hsd1.pa.comcast.net[71.58.108.153]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15921]: disconnect from c-71-58-108-153.hsd1.pa.comcast.net[71.58.108.153]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15892]: lost connection after RSET from srv-exchange.fondation-donbosco.fr[92.103.67.34]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15892]: disconnect from srv-exchange.fondation-donbosco.fr[92.103.67.34]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15964]: connect from srv-exchange.fondation-donbosco.fr[92.103.67.34]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15964]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from srv-exchange.fondation-donbosco.fr[92.103.67.34]: 450 4.1.8 : Sender address rejected: Domain not found; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Oct 23 11:54:53 server postfix/smtpd[15964]: disconnect from srv-exchange.fondation-donbosco.fr[92.103.67.34]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.243.107.151]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.243.107.151]
Oct 23 11:54:53 server pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=root, ip=[::ffff:213.243.107.151]
Oct 23 11:54:58 server postfix/smtpd[15894]: connect from bl18-89-63.dsl.telepac.pt[188.83.89.63]
Oct 23 11:54:58 server postfix/smtpd[15894]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from bl18-89-63.dsl.telepac.pt[188.83.89.63]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [188.83.89.63] blocked using zen.spamhaus.org; http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip=188.83.89.63; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Oct 23 11:54:58 server postfix/smtpd[15894]: lost connection after DATA from bl18-89-63.dsl.telepac.pt[188.83.89.63]
Oct 23 11:54:58 server postfix/smtpd[15894]: disconnect from bl18-89-63.dsl.telepac.pt[188.83.89.63]
Oct 23 11:54:58 server pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:213.243.107.151]
Oct 23 11:54:58 server pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:213.243.107.151]
Oct 23 11:54:59 server pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, user=root, ip=[::ffff:213.243.107.151]
Oct 23 11:55:00 server postfix/smtpd[15892]: connect from unknown[94.99.50.101]
Oct 23 11:55:00 server postfix/smtpd[15892]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[94.99.50.101]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [94.99.50.101] blocked using zen.spamhaus.org; http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip=94.99.50.101; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<[94.99.50.101]>
Oct 23 11:55:01 server postfix/smtpd[15892]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[94.99.50.101]
Oct 23 11:55:01 server postfix/smtpd[15892]: disconnect from unknown[94.99.50.101]
Oct 23 11:55:01 server postfix/smtpd[15894]: connect from unknown[174.90.68.170]
Oct 23 11:55:01 server postfix/smtpd[15894]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[174.90.68.170]: 450 4.7.1 : Helo command rejected: Host not found; from=<> to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Oct 23 11:55:02 server postfix/smtpd[15894]: disconnect from unknown[174.90.68.170]
--


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2012)

Der Auszug des mailprotokolls enthält keine Fehler. Die Fehler in der mailqueue besgane dass maildrop nicht in das maildir des users schreiben kann. Gibt es denn das verzeichnis /var/vmail/domain.de/info/ und kannst Du dort mit touch eine Datei anlegen:

touch /var/vmail/domain.de/info/test.txt


----------



## hahni (23. Okt. 2012)

Scheinbar existiert das Verzeichnis nicht:

--
root@server:/# touch var/vmail/domain.de/info/test.txt
touch: kann „var/vmail/domain.de/info/test.txt“ nicht berühren: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
--

Komischerweise werden aber zumindest unter "/var/vmail" alle Domains angezeigt.


----------



## hahni (23. Okt. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Der Auszug des mailprotokolls enthält keine Fehler. Die Fehler in der mailqueue besgane dass maildrop nicht in das maildir des users schreiben kann. Gibt es denn das verzeichnis /var/vmail/domain.de/info/ und kannst Du dort mit touch eine Datei anlegen:
> 
> touch /var/vmail/domain.de/info/test.txt



Stimmt. Dafür aber leider in der Mail-Error:

--
Oct 23 12:10:01 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 23 12:15:01 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 23 12:20:01 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 23 12:25:03 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 23 12:30:01 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 23 12:35:02 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
Oct 23 12:40:02 server getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR authentication failed))
--


----------



## hahni (23. Okt. 2012)

Im Übrigen könnte vllt. folgender Sachverhalt noch relevant sein:

--
root@server:/# ls -la /var/vmail/reporter.sk
ls: Zugriff auf /var/vmail/reporter.sk nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
--


----------



## Laubie (23. Okt. 2012)

was soll denn dieses reporter.sk sein? 
Das hab ich auch nicht...

guck doch mal mit ls -l wem der Order domain.de gehört und ob vmail da schreiben darf.
Der order domain.de sollte vmail gehören. genau so, wie die darin enthaltenen ordner der einzelnen Emailadressen.

Geht nur die "domain.de" nicht? Oder ist nur diese Domain auf dem Server? Denn emails anderer Konten laufen ja nicht in der Queue auf.

Die getmail-Fehler sind Fehler beim Abrufen der POP-Konten anderer Server.
Da scheint der Benutzer oder das PAsswort nicht zu stimmen.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## webghost (30. Juli 2013)

das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter. Nun habe ich aber ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich kann keine Mails senden oder empfangen. Folgenden Fehler gibts wenn eine mail an eine Adresse auf dem Server gesendet wird:
<<< xxx 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [xx.10.193.186] blocked using dun.dnsrbl.net
xxx 5.0.0 Service unavailable
<<< xxx 5.5.1 Error: no valid recipients

Die installation von ISPConfig machte ich nach dieser Anleitung The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Sonst funktioniert inzwischen alles

Da ich mich mit dem Ganzen aber noch zu wenig gut auskenne finde ich keine Lösung.

Wartschlange ist leer

E-Mail-Protokoll:

```
Jul 30 21:55:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:55:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:55:09 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from mail-wg0-f41.google.com[xx.125.82.41]
Jul 30 21:55:09 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-wg0-f41.google.com[xx.125.82.41]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [xx.125.82.41] blocked using dun.dnsrbl.net; from=<nydonet@gmail.com> to=<mail@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-wg0-f41.google.com>
Jul 30 21:55:09 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from mail-wg0-f41.google.com[xx.125.82.41]
Jul 30 21:55:51 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from tux223.xxxxx.ch[xx.10.193.186]
Jul 30 21:55:51 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from tux223.domain.ch[xx.10.193.186]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [xx.10.193.186] blocked using dun.dnsrbl.net; from=<mail@domain.org> to=<mail@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<tux223.domain.ch>
Jul 30 21:55:53 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from tux223.domain.ch[xx.10.193.186]
Jul 30 21:56:02 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:56:02 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:56:02 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:56:02 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:56:02 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:57:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:57:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:57:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:57:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:57:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:58:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:58:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:58:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:58:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:58:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:59:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:59:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:59:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 21:59:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 21:59:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:00:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:00:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:00:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:00:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:00:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:00:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:00:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:00:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:00:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:00:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:01:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:01:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:01:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:01:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:01:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:02:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:02:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:02:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:02:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:02:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:03:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:03:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:03:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:03:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:03:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:04:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:04:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:04:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:04:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:04:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:05:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:05:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:05:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:05:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:05:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:05:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:05:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:05:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:05:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:05:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:05:09 server postfix/anvil[2071]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:xx.125.82.41) at Jul 30 21:55:09
Jul 30 22:05:09 server postfix/anvil[2071]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:xx.125.82.41) at Jul 30 21:55:09
Jul 30 22:05:09 server postfix/anvil[2071]: statistics: max message rate 1/60s for (smtp:xx.125.82.41) at Jul 30 21:55:09
Jul 30 22:05:09 server postfix/anvil[2071]: statistics: max cache size 2 at Jul 30 21:55:51
Jul 30 22:06:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:06:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:06:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:06:01 server dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:06:01 server dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Jul 30 22:07:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:07:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jul 30 22:07:01 server postfix/smtpd[1994]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
```
Email Warnung Protokoll:

```
Unable to read /var/log/mail.warn
```
Darauf hin bin ich dies durchgegangen Postfix ohne Veränderung

Email Fehler Protokoll ist leer


Erkennt jemand anhand der Daten das Problem oder könnte mir sagen wo ich suchen muss?

Grüsse


----------



## webghost (30. Juli 2013)

hier noch das System Protokoll:

```
Systemmeldungen Protokoll (Server : server.exao.net)
Aktualisierungsrate:

 Daten vom: 30.07.2013 22:25
Jul 30 21:57:01 server CRON[2093]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 21:57:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 21:57:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 21:58:01 server CRON[2106]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 21:58:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 21:58:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 21:59:01 server CRON[2121]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 21:59:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 21:59:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 21:59:31 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2191]: Upgrading MySQL tables if necessary.
Jul 30 21:59:31 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2194]: /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade: the '--basedir' option is always ignored
Jul 30 21:59:31 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2194]: Looking for 'mysql' as: /usr/bin/mysql
Jul 30 21:59:31 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2194]: Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: /usr/bin/mysqlcheck
Jul 30 21:59:31 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2194]: This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.5.32, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
Jul 30 21:59:31 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2205]: Checking for insecure root accounts.
Jul 30 21:59:31 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2210]: Triggering myisam-recover for all MyISAM tables
Jul 30 22:00:01 server CRON[2425]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /dev/null)
Jul 30 22:00:01 server CRON[2426]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:00:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:00:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:00:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:00:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:01:01 server CRON[2539]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:01:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:01:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:02:01 server CRON[2548]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:02:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:02:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:03:01 server CRON[2557]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:03:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:03:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:04:01 server CRON[2566]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:04:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:04:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:05:01 server CRON[2577]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /dev/null)
Jul 30 22:05:01 server CRON[2578]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:05:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:05:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:05:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:05:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:06:01 server CRON[2628]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:06:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:06:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:07:01 server CRON[2637]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:07:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:07:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:08:01 server CRON[2646]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:08:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:08:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:09:01 server CRON[2656]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:09:01 server CRON[2657]: (root) CMD ( [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete)
Jul 30 22:09:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:09:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:10:01 server CRON[2677]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /dev/null)
Jul 30 22:10:01 server CRON[2678]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:10:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:10:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:10:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:10:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:10:52 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2782]: Upgrading MySQL tables if necessary.
Jul 30 22:10:52 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2785]: /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade: the '--basedir' option is always ignored
Jul 30 22:10:52 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2785]: Looking for 'mysql' as: /usr/bin/mysql
Jul 30 22:10:52 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2785]: Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: /usr/bin/mysqlcheck
Jul 30 22:10:52 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2785]: This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.5.32, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
Jul 30 22:10:52 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2796]: Checking for insecure root accounts.
Jul 30 22:10:52 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[2801]: Triggering myisam-recover for all MyISAM tables
Jul 30 22:11:01 server CRON[3013]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:11:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:11:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:12:01 server CRON[3023]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:12:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:12:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:13:01 server CRON[3034]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:13:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:13:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:14:01 server CRON[3045]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:14:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Jul 30 22:14:01 server pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.
Jul 30 22:15:01 server CRON[3070]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /dev/null)
Jul 30 22:15:01 server CRON[3071]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:16:01 server CRON[3115]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:16:21 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[3204]: Upgrading MySQL tables if necessary.
Jul 30 22:16:21 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[3207]: /usr/bin/mysql_upgrade: the '--basedir' option is always ignored
Jul 30 22:16:21 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[3207]: Looking for 'mysql' as: /usr/bin/mysql
Jul 30 22:16:21 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[3207]: Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: /usr/bin/mysqlcheck
Jul 30 22:16:21 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[3207]: This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.5.32, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
Jul 30 22:16:21 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[3218]: Checking for insecure root accounts.
Jul 30 22:16:21 server /etc/mysql/debian-start[3223]: Triggering myisam-recover for all MyISAM tables
Jul 30 22:17:01 server CRON[3437]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jul 30 22:25:01 server CRON[3542]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
```


----------



## webghost (30. Juli 2013)

das Cron Protokoll sieht auch komisch aus, hat es etwas mit MySQL zu tun?

```
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::escape_string(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 215
PHP Warning: mysqli::close(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 82
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 62
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
DB::__construct Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
PHP Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
PHP Warning: mysqli::close(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 82
```
sorry für die vielen Posts aber die Protokolle passen sonst nicht


----------



## nowayback (30. Juli 2013)

hi,

ganz pauschal würde ich mal ein mysql fehler vermuten. 

daher:
läuft mysql?
läuft eine firewall die verbindungen zum mysqld verhindert?
stimmen mysql zugangsdaten?

grüße
nwb


----------



## webghost (30. Juli 2013)

hallo

danke für die schnelle Antwort

mysql läuft
firewall ist deaktiviert

aber ja ich habe gerade ein Problem mich als root in mysql anzumelden

```
root@server:~# mysql -u root
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
```
jetzt weiss ich aber nicht woher das kommt plötzlich und wie ich es beheben kann

ich hatte ein Root-PW gesetzt


----------



## nowayback (30. Juli 2013)

Zitat von webghost:


> hallo
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> ...




```
mysql -u root -p[ENTER drücken]
```
dann pw eingeben


----------



## webghost (30. Juli 2013)

ah

so geht's... 

und was nun? scheint ja nicht an MySQL zu liegen

folgendes ist mir noch augefallen:

```
root@server:~# service apache2 restart
 * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                                                [Wed Jul 31 08:45:40 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:8080 has no VirtualHosts
[Wed Jul 31 08:45:40 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
 ... waiting [Wed Jul 31 08:45:41 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:8080 has no VirtualHosts
[Wed Jul 31 08:45:41 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
```
in einem anderen Thema habe ich gelesen dass man das ignorieren kann, ist das wiklich so?


@nowayback
ich denke es wär an der Zeit dass sich das mal jemand mit Erfahrung ansieht. Bin mir ziemlich unsicher ob auch sonst alles richtig eingestellt ist. Hättest Du mal Zeit Dir den Server anzusehen oder weisst jemand der das machen würde? Darf natürlich auch was kosten...


----------



## Till (31. Juli 2013)

> in einem anderen Thema habe ich gelesen dass man das ignorieren kann, ist das wiklich so?


Ja.

Den offiziellen ISPConfig Support erreichst Du hier:

projektfarm :: Support Ticket System

Für Support berechen wir 35 EUR zzgl. MwSt. / halbe Stunde.


----------



## webghost (31. Juli 2013)

okay, danke Till

Ist der Support nur in Englisch, oder kann ich da mein Problem auch in deutsch schildern? würde mir die Sache etwas leichter machen


----------



## nowayback (31. Juli 2013)

Hi




> @nowayback
> ich denke es wär an der Zeit dass sich das mal jemand mit Erfahrung ansieht. Bin mir ziemlich unsicher ob auch sonst alles richtig eingestellt ist. Hättest Du mal Zeit Dir den Server anzusehen


würde ich hier auf jeden fall nicht anbieten, da es till das geschäft versauen würde und er ja die ganze arbeit hat. Sorry



> Ist der Support nur in Englisch, oder kann ich da mein Problem auch in deutsch schildern?


kannste auch in deutsch schreiben.


----------



## Till (31. Juli 2013)

@nowayback: Danke!

@webghost: Du kannst gerne auf Deutsch schreiben.


----------



## webghost (31. Juli 2013)

okay danke euch 

und sorry, wusste nicht dass es einen offiziellen Support gibt


----------

